# Cold Smoked Pork Skin Question



## cinderella (Sep 14, 2014)

Cold smoked a 15 lb. Pork Belly on Friday with an Amaze-N- Pellet Smoker in my XL BGE. I've got about 2 lb. of cold smoked skin. Besides just freezing it for cooking flavor, is there anything edible to make with the smoked skin? I've seen some recipes where you cook unsmoked skin in a pressure cooker, scrape off the fat, dry the skin, and then deep fry into chiccarones or fried pork rinds. Think that would work? I have the pressure cooker and all.

Any other suggestions?

Am apologizing in advance for not having posted here in a loooong time. Always great information and help. DH was very ill for several years and couldn't eat much and when he passed away I sorta lost my cooking / smoking mojo completely. It's coming back, thankfully.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2014)

Cinderella.....  sorry to hear of your loss...  about the skin....  we put it under the broiler until it "PUFFS" up...   turn and get them evenly "PUFFY"....   they are good....  Wire Racks on a sheet pan....  save the grease...


----------

